# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  clen and HIIT cardio

## bezzy

I just found a clen bible http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=clen and says not to do HIIT when on clen can anyone explain why and what should i be doin.

----------


## h2o

What does HIIT stand for High intense training or something??

----------


## gearbox

High intense interval training

----------


## blksavage

I have taken clen in the am and hit the weights then showered went to work and have done 15 to 20 of HIIT. I didn't hadn't any problems I just wouldn't try that in the am after taking it when its running at its strongest

----------


## blksavage

that was a good read though

----------


## enigma10

> that was a good read though


Agreed X2

----------


## copaaz

No you shouldn't cardio when you are doing HIT training. You are taxing your CNS so much already not to mention using up a ton of cals. Doing cardio is not recommended while on HIT training. Plus you are trying to bulk on HIT anyway so why cardio?

----------


## canesfan804

> No you shouldn't cardio when you are doing HIT training. You are taxing your CNS so much already not to mention using up a ton of cals. Doing cardio is not recommended while on HIT training. Plus you are trying to bulk on HIT anyway so why cardio?


I think OP was referring to HIIT cardio not weight training. Also I think most doing HIIT weight training are cutting not bulking.

----------


## leethedane

what sort of hiit are u doing ive been looking at doing something like this i beleive its good for.weight loss..could u give some workouts please

----------


## evander87

> I just found a clen bible http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...highlight=clen and says not to do HIIT when on clen can anyone explain why and what should i be doin.



The reason it isn't advised is when you're running your heart rate high as what happens with HIIT you can cause problems if combined with clen. That being said. If I take too high a dose of clen (160) I can't do intense workouts without feeling like I'm going to black out. Also for me the best results are up to 120mcg clen intense weights. 45-1hour LISS cardio. AKA walking on a treadmill.

----------

